

Ask HN: Do You Think We're In A Bubble? - profitbaron

There has been a lot of talk over he past few months about rising valuations and this has been increasing recently especially, with the likes of Groupon etc filing for an IPO.<p>There are many people who don't think we are in a bubble, yet on the other side on the coin others do.<p>So HNers, do you think we're in a bubble?
======
neworbit
Yes, but not a terribly inflated one. It's likely to inflate further as some
of these firms actually reach liquidity, though.

------
mpg33
I think there is a "Are we are in a bubble?" bubble.

------
Raphael
No, it's the continuation of the computing revolution of the late 20th
century.

------
actionbrandon
No, this time is completely different.

